# Counter Strike Source "Frequency Out of Range"



## Scholastic (Mar 30, 2008)

Uhm, hey, i'm not sure if this is an easy problem to fix or not, but when i play CSS i get this message from my monitor that the Frequency is out of range.

I use to be able to play this all the time, until i uninstalled and then re-installed.

I've updated my Video Card, and got the driver for it.

I'm running it on Vista, but that was never a problem.

If you need to do a full explanation my MSN is [email protected] and my SN for AIM is Bera FTW.

Please help me.


----------



## dman4862 (Mar 23, 2008)

it could be that the refresh rate is exceeding what the monitor can handle. go into the display properties and knock down the refresh rate to 60 Hz. That should get rid of the message on your monitor. Also make sure you have the latest drivers installed for the vid card


----------



## PUMA3333 (Jun 26, 2008)

GO HERE AND FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS/ i had the same prb. "Frequency out of Range" in css and couldnt do nething in game but then i found this and it seems to work real well go here

http://www.cstrike-planet.com/faq/26


----------

